# Depthfinder - Should I use a regular one or portable?



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 25, 2013)

I always remove my depthfinder because my boat sits outside, and I'm wondering if I would be better off with a portable depthfinder? I recently bought the Garmin 150, and am considering returning it. What would you do? Thanks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 25, 2013)

I always take mine off too. They have simple plug in the back.


----------



## dahut (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323618#p323618 said:


> Quackrstackr » 25 Jul 2013, 14:08[/url]"]I always take mine off too. They have simple plug in the back.


this is my thought. The ones Im familiar with come with simple QD plugs. Easy to unhook once at home.
It comes down to what you prefer in a user interface and features.


----------



## Team Colibri (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323609#p323609 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » 25 Jul 2013, 22:10[/url]"]I always remove my depthfinder because my boat sits outside, and I'm wondering if I would be better off with a portable depthfinder? I recently bought the Garmin 150, and am considering returning it. What would you do? Thanks.



The echo 150 (as with most ff) comes with a bracket that you mount in your boat, allowing you to take the head unit (ie the screen) itself in and out of the boat with ease. So no problem in removing it when storing your boat. The bracket, wiring and skimmer stays on the boat.

You can also buy an extra set of wires/ bracket/ skimmer and use them with the head unit when icefishing etc.


----------



## dahut (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323944#p323944 said:


> Team Colibri » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323609#p323609 said:
> ...


"skimmer" - is that what you are calling the transponder?


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323944#p323944 said:


> Team Colibri » 28 Jul 2013, 13:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323609#p323609 said:
> ...



I know the Garmin 150 can be removed, BUT it's very tight and hard to remove. I feel like I'm going to break the bracket when I do it.


----------



## marshman (Jul 29, 2013)

[/quote]
"skimmer" - is that what you are calling the transponder?[/quote]


"transponder" - is that what you are calling the tranducer??


----------



## Team Colibri (Jul 29, 2013)

Skimmer = transeducer

On my prewious Humminbird ff, the bracket was a tight fit as well. I used a heatgun to (gently) modify it so it became easier to remove the ff.


----------



## dahut (Jul 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324016#p324016 said:


> marshman » Yesterday, 22:19[/url]"]


"skimmer" - is that what you are calling the transponder?[/quote]


"transponder" - is that what you are calling the tranducer??[/quote]
Yeah.. lol


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 29, 2013)

I would stay with a mounted "regular" FF, those portable ones dont work at all when underway.
Tim


----------



## ol sarge (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a portable hummingbird and I have found that is does not work when running at speed. With the trolling motor it works fine, but with the out board, no dice. I would stick with one that is mounted and can be slipped out when you are done at the end of the day.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, I wound up buying the Garmin Echo 150, regular one.


----------



## jethro (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325703#p325703 said:


> ol sarge » 12 Aug 2013, 09:58[/url]"]I have a portable hummingbird and I have found that is does not work when running at speed. With the trolling motor it works fine, but with the out board, no dice. I would stick with one that is mounted and can be slipped out when you are done at the end of the day.



Funny, my portable Humminbird works fine on my boat at speed. I have three boats, all small boats and the portable is perfect for them.


----------



## floundering around (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a Humminbird piranhamax 150 portable. It works only at trolling speeds like 1/4 throttle or less mostly, works at 1/2 throttle sometimes, doesn't work at high speed. Sometimes it doesn't do well at any speed. Go to fast and the read out will show hundreds of feet when your in say 10 feet. I only have a 20 Yamaha pushing a 16' Lowe so I'm not flying. Buddy of mine bought one after I did and he says the same thing. We both flounder fish in tidal water and the depth changes quick so we need one. I have ran aground and the stern still in 5ft of water. It was 130$ when I bought it. Lost the transducer on one of the rare days when I was running fast and the unit didn't start showing really deep depths. The suction cup came loose and I didn't tie up the cable and it pulled out at the unit in 20 feet of water. Sunk fast too. 
I never had one before on a boat with a gas motor. My previous was an Eagle from wally world. It had a permanent mount transducer. It was easier removing the unit from the bracket than it is running the transducer cable every time with the portable. Also with a portable you have to recharge the battery. My buddy and I both have had problems with the recharger and the battery. I have two chargers have a light, one flashes the red light and clicks indicating a short. The replacement had no light so you don't know if it's charged. Got a spare one with a light when I lost the transducer by buying a store display( same unit for 80$ missing the bag) that works. My buddy borrows it. Never had that problem with the Eagle because it ran on the same battery my MinnKota motor did.
I like the portable because it's not fixed in one place and no part of it is left out in the weather but it doesn't work that well. Sometimes you need or want to go fast and your running blind if your not familiar with the area.


----------



## nlester (Aug 29, 2013)

Almost any fishfinder can be used as a portable with some simple modifications.


----------



## jethro (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327738#p327738 said:


> floundering around » 28 Aug 2013, 21:33[/url]"]I have a Humminbird piranhamax 150 portable. It works only at trolling speeds



Mines a Pirahnamax 160 portable and it works on my 14' Superfisherman at full throttle with the 25hp.


----------



## 401bassjon (Aug 30, 2013)

I have never used a portable unite before.I have and alway's use hard wire unite's.I run 1 humminbird 596c in the middle of my boat and a 598ci hd si on the deck.I store my boat outside they are both easy to remove.I do run them to a 5 switch control panel.Those 5 switch's turn on and run the whole boat 1 is for trolling motor 2 of them for each of the unite's the other 2 are for livewell and lights I did this in case there should be a surge it will pop the 3 amp buss fuse I find it to be a better set up if your whole boat is batt powerd and it cuts down on a lot of wire hook up when I drop my batt's in I have one hook up to make and she is ready to go.I think hard wire is the best way to go but do what meet's your needs good luck and maybe this helped out a little for you


----------



## Zum (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a fixed mount(hummingbird)but I use it as a portable.
Built my own mount for the transducer,that ties into my track system.
I can use it in the bow or anywheres in the boat I want,plus everything is brought inside when not in use.
I mount the head unit with Velcro,the transducer mount is made from PVC.


----------

